
System76 unveils the 14.1" Galago UltraPro, Haswell+Iris *nix-friendly ultrabook - ronjouch
https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
======
gohrt
Kind of a janky hardware experience compared to something like a Mac, but
where system76 shines is that they'll let you load up on RAM and HD at retail
cost, instead of extorting an extra $50-$100 for each upgrade.

What matters a lot in a laptop, that the indies and low-rent mainstream PC
manufactures fail at is:

* heat management and fan nose.

* keyboard feel and trackpad feel

* durability to minor bumps and shakes

* display color-fidelity and brightness and contrast

* light-sensitive display auto-brightness

* backlit keyboards.

* battery life.

I'd like to know how system76 machines fare in these regards.

~~~
kunai
System76:

* Heat management and fan noise -- manageable, and generally run cool without too much fan noise.

* Keyboard feel and trackpad feel -- marginal to average at best. A Clevo keyboard is absolutely dreadful if you've been spoilt by ThinkPad keyboards and only slightly less dreadful if you've been spoilt by Mac keyboards. The trackpad is absolutely dreadful if you've been spoilt by the TrackPoint, and just as dreadful if you've been spoilt by a MacBook trackpad.

* durability -- definitely solid. The materials don't feel as great, but they're just as durable.

* display color-fidelity and brightness and contrast -- Should be pretty good; but if you need color calibration, shell out the extra for an OS X machine.

* light-sensitive display -- No.

* backlit keyboards -- Not sure, will have to recheck.

* battery life -- Marginal. 2-3 hours is usually what you're going to get out of these machines, although Haswell might change that in this particular model.

------
ijl
I'm looking for similar system builders after being disappointed with
ThinkPads lately. Can anyone recommend more machines or companies like this?

~~~
ronjouch
www.zareason.com comes to mind

~~~
MichaelGG
15", yet 1366x768 display? That's exactly the kind of crap I'm ditching
ThinkPad for doing.

~~~
ronjouch
Agreed. I didn't say ZaReason built good hardware, I just suggested a "similar
system builder". But they're not my cup of tea either.

It must be hard to do what System76/ZaReason do. They probably don't do much
design, and merely buy existing designs, leaving little space for incremental
improvement and cooperation with manufacturers. I hope they progressively get
closer, and ultimately get close enough to influence the design.

------
ronjouch
Not as sexy as an Air but okay, 1080p screen, and so far the Haswell+IrisPro
combo is unmatched by other manufacturers (even Apple). Plus you get
System76's lovin' for Ubuntu.

------
aidenn0
Still no 1200 line monitor in the system76 laptop line :( That's the only
thing keeping me married to Dell.

